# Pasteurisation methods anyone?



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I want to pasteurise my milk- anyone here do so, and advice for lower temp kitchen and taste friendly methods if any?


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

heat to and then hold 145-155 for 30 min

or heat 165 for 30 seconds

stainless steel pan with milk placed in water bath canner full of hot water.

take pan out when finished and place in sink full of ice water, change as needed, then refrigerate in container of choice

stir often ( not non stop by anymeans) to prevent the skin from forming esp while cooling


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

If you think you're going to want to do it fairly often, I'd suggest springing for a table top unit. It doesn't heat up your whole kitchen and it doesn't require any attention.

We bought a used one - you can sometimes find them on Ebay.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I use an automatic pastuerizer. It is easy to use and buzzes when the milk is ready. You don't have to stand over the container and stir to keep the milk agitated or to keep it from scorching.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I tried jerzeygurl's method just this week. Worked well for us.

prairiegirl


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

THanks all!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

been doing it this way five years,and it really doesn't take up much time. I can HEAR when its getting close to temp. and i really don't need another apliance lol

I did look into buying one, but all I could find were 2 gallon models, I usually process more than that, the next smallest model was 30 gallons, for $15,000 :help: last i looked.

I imagine if you are talking small batches it probably be a good idea, if you have the room.


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

Milk in 1.5 quart mason jars, capped.

Stock pot filled with water to same level as jars. Heat the water to 150 (I use a candy thermometer and this is the easiest to read- 145 would be fine if you have a thermometer that will measure this). Turn down the heat to as low as you need to hold that temperature. Put the jars of milk into the water, leave them for 30 mins. Swirl the milk in the jars every 5 mins or so. Then straight into the fridge.

I use the same stainless stock pot that I milk into. This way it gets cleaned and sterilized after every milking, and is ready to go for the next milking.

Been doing this for over two years, and the milk stays delicious (goat milk) for over a week in the fridge. Makes superb cheese too!


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

I do NOT pasteurize. Kills too many beneficial organisms and defeats the purpose of having a milk cow.

I use 16 drops of grapefruit SEED extract per gallon. It's a triple antibiotic that takes care of virus, bacteria, and fungi.

I've had milk stored at 34 degrees stay drinkable to 14 days. I get it into the fridge within about 40 minutes of drawing it, average.


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

What's the difference between killing all the beneficial organisms by pasteurizing and killing them all with GSE? I'm totally confused now (which is really nothing new - just ask my hubby!). To me, dead is dead. :shrug: 

~Lannie


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm not a scientist and don't know about that, however I do know that heat destroys beneficial enzymes that are needed by the body for digestion, which is why we were told not to heat baby's milk in the microwave oven.


----------

